# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Мумий Тролль (Mumiy Troll)

## Serge_spb

I used to be a big fan of them.      

> Вылакает малахита
> С косточки нежной
> Что наслаждает
> Куда развернуть твои пятнадцать минут
> А кто кто его знает
> И тревога в часах
> И тревога в руках
> И нервным улыбкам
> Тошнит ещё больше
> ...

 The feature is that lyrics actually never make any sence... at least, if you don`t try hard enough to interpret the images they create. 
One of a few russians bands who ever sold more than 1`000`000 (one million) of CD`s. 
Unfortunately, like many other`s - their creativity almost faded away these days.

----------


## maxmixiv

I am still a fan. And enjoy the "SOS Матросу" very much.

----------

